# 1970 lemans front valance



## Colinuk (Sep 7, 2011)

I am in the uk and looking for a front valance and lamps for a 70 lemans can anyone help?

Thanks Col


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Colinuk said:


> I am in the uk and looking for a front valance and lamps for a 70 lemans can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks Col


Have you tried Ames Performance or Performance Years or Ebay?


----------



## Colinuk (Sep 7, 2011)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Have you tried Ames Performance or Performance Years or Ebay?


None on ebay, and I was told no repros are made?..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think only the GTO with Endura bumper is reproduced at this time.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Try the Performance Years Forum that will be your best bet in finding something.
PY Online Forums


----------



## Colinuk (Sep 7, 2011)

many thanks will give it a try


----------



## Colinuk (Sep 7, 2011)

*70 Lemans/Tempest front valance*

still looking


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I need one too for a 72 Lemans. Nobody makes them. I've been keeping an eye on ebay and craigslist.


----------



## russosborne (Dec 6, 2010)

If anyone knows anything about shipping to england let me know, I have a 70 front valence that I won't be using along with the lights (supposedly, not sure if they are correct). 

Not even sure how to package this. shipping isn't my thing.


Russ


----------

